# engine No 13



## krv3000 (Jun 7, 2012)

hi all if you can get this link you will see a vid of the engine runing and sum of my other engines to [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HfA41Jfk7A[/ame]


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice work on all of those Bob....thanks for sharing the video!!

Bill


----------



## danstir (Jun 7, 2012)

I really enjoyed seeing your engines, thanks!!


----------



## metalmad (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking great Bob
Your display case must be a wonderful sight :bow:
Pete


----------



## mulac321 (Jun 7, 2012)

impressive work very inspiring. thanks for sharing

Calum


----------



## Don1966 (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice work Bob I really enjoyed seeing them run. Great jobon all of them thanks for sharing.

Don


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 7, 2012)

Superb workmanship Bob. Definately worth a Karma point.


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the videos Bob,
You have some very nice engines there, nicely finished and smooth runners.
gbritnell


----------



## steamer (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh Man!  that's a beaut!  Nice runna!  I like the stack talk!

 :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## rudydubya (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicely done Bob. I especially like that last engine. Thanks for showing them.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## krv3000 (Jun 9, 2012)

HI thanks all for the comments


----------

